# Fourth Annual Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride Dec 3rd



## fordmike65 (Aug 7, 2017)

I know it's only August, but I'm already getting excited for this year's Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride on December 3rd! Time to get busy on those Colson projects, show them off and roll with the Cyclone Coasters around beautiful Long Beach,CA! The past three years we've seen some AMAZING Colsons pulled out of collections like the uber rare '36 Commanders, '38 Imperial, lovely ladies Vogues, grill tanks, double-bars,steer-from-rear tandems and even a rarely seen racer. Can't wait to see what shows up this time! Be it something never seen before on the streets of LB, or your pieced together and crusty daily rider. If Colson built it, I wanna see it!
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-colson-invasion-feeler.58098/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2nd-annual-coasters-colson-ride-dec-6th-2015.78786/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/third-annual-cyclone-coasters-colson-ride-dec-4th.100495/


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)

It's already October!!! Only 2 more months! What Colson are you riding in December???? I'm hoping to have a couple new one's this year, as long as I get off my butt and get them going in time


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2017)

This photo of Charlie Chaplin on a steer from the rear Colson is in the museum in Avalon, Catalina Island, Ca.
If you look close, you can see that it is equipped with a New Departure two speed.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 10, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> This photo of Charlie Chaplin on a steer from the rear Colson is in the museum in Avalon, Catalina Island, Ca.
> If you look close, you can see that it is equipped with a New Departure two speed.
> View attachment 689998



lol...looks like Bernard!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> This photo of Charlie Chaplin on a steer from the rear Colson is in the museum in Avalon, Catalina Island, Ca.
> If you look close, you can see that it is equipped with a New Departure two speed.
> View attachment 689998



Paulette Goddard....yum.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2017)

That bike kind of looks like the bike Frank sold to Ty.
Wouldn't that be a trip, to be riding around on Charlie Chaplins bike without even knowing it?
I'm not familiar with Paulette Goddard.
I'll have to do a google image search, and check her out. Lol!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah,
Not bad!

 

 

 

 Apparently, she was bananas for Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah,
> Not bad!View attachment 690154 View attachment 690155 View attachment 690156 View attachment 690157 Apparently, she was bananas for Charlie Chaplin.



Yup, seen her in several early movies. Just my set-up


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2017)

even with the 2 spd. I wonder how far up the hill they rode?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 10, 2017)

I know!
Even the golf carts have a hard time making it up that hill.
I was thinking, that Avalon would be a cool place to have a vintage bike meet, but there's not a lot of area to ride.
It would mostly be great for taking pictures, and drinking heavily.


----------



## sarmis (Oct 10, 2017)

How many of you know that Colson is still in business ???

Marty ? Fordmike ? 

Today they make casters.  
When I was in Design School one of my instructors had a pile of business cards for material resources and at the time Colson casters had the Colson logo on the card. I’m sure today the company has changed owners and direction but it’s been in existence since 1885.  
www.colsoncaster.com/about/

So who is going to write Colson to have them dust off their Commander assembly line ? 

sarmis


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

sarmis said:


> How many of you know that Colson is still in business ???
> 
> Marty ? Fordmike ?
> 
> ...



Old news...


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Oct 10, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 690232 I know!
> Even the golf carts have a hard time making it up that hill.
> I was thinking, that Avalon would be a cool place to have a vintage bike meet, but there's not a lot of area to ride.
> It would mostly be great for taking pictures, and drinking heavily.



$7 for each bike each way on the catalina express..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> $7 for each bike each way on the catalina express..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Yeah,how can I forget...
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ridden-not-hidden-cali-cartel-call-out.113574/page-2#post-753506


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2017)

When I was in the hospital my bed had Colson wheels!, and Marty,@cyclingday Catalina is GREAT on a bike with gears, I've been on all the paved and a lot of dirt roads starting with a 65 StingRay around 1966, the last was on a rental 5 spd electric and with pedaling + elec motor made it to MT. Ada and the gate to back country on the other side of the valley and the downhills were really fun but this for another thread (riding stringrays around Catalina Island as a kid in the 60's), got to dig up that picture (slide) of me and a friend (Mayor of Avalon's son) on Coppertone & Sky Blue StingRays in front the Casino, oh ya, this is a Colson ride thread!, the pic is of my daughter about half way down Stage coach road, a steep cliff road lined with eucalyptus trees to slow you down, good thing its one way, DOWN HILL!, and that is the same road, then & now!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 23, 2017)

Will there be shirts this year?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> Will there be shirts this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Ummm...been trying to get some done
@tripple3


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ummm...been trying to get some done
> @tripple3



There's a drawing that Hippie Mike started 3 years ago; for the 1st Colson ride.
Tried again last year and still trying.
Now I'm changing gears to see if a computer type can finish Mikes drawing to get it "Print Ready"
Stand by... could happen.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 23, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> There's a drawing that Hippie Mike started 3 years ago; for the 1st Colson ride.
> Tried again last year and still trying.
> Now I'm changing gears to see if a computer type can finish Mikes drawing to get it "Print Ready"
> Stand by... could happen.



[emoji16]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Oct 23, 2017)

We'll be rolling in deep with two bullnoses


----------



## Pedal pushers (Oct 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Paulette Goddard....yum.[/
> 
> 
> cyclingday said:
> ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2017)

@Pedal pushers You gonna ride that pretty Packard?


----------



## Pedal pushers (Oct 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @Pedal pushers You gonna ride that pretty Packard?



Yes. I'm excited.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 23, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ummm...been trying to get some done
> @tripple3




That's two items in one on my shirt want list...if you do this I want an XL 42-44 reserved.


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2017)

Any Colsons on the workstand getting ready for this years ride? Thinking of riding the '37 singlebar, but not sure I'll be able to safely roll on 28's. Might just swap in a set of '37 26" wheels for the ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hoping to have this beauty ready for Dec 3rd


----------



## mrg (Nov 13, 2017)

DEC. 5th. ? Mike ?, looks kinda small for you anyway!


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 14, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Hoping to have this beauty ready for Dec 5th.
> View attachment 708696



You mean December 3rd ?
I'm just bringing a plain ol snaptank.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2017)

Relax.... Yes, Dec 3rd.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 14, 2017)

I hear that fairlane wanting to smoke some tires.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2017)

birdzgarage said:


> I hear that fairlane wanting to smoke some tires.



Maybe one...she's a peg-leg


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2017)

bentwoody66 said:


> Will there be shirts this year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk






fordmike65 said:


> Ummm...been trying to get some done
> @tripple3



Nope; not this years ride.
Next Sunday! here's my Colson:
1936 Packard; LWB Singlebar Roadster, Grocery Getter, Beach Runner


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 27, 2017)

Working on her now...what a beaut!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Nov 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Working on her now...what a beaut! View attachment 715966 View attachment 715967 View attachment 715968 View attachment 715969 View attachment 715970 View attachment 715971 View attachment 715972 View attachment 715973



Very pretty


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 1, 2017)

*Mike - Ride posted on the CYCLONE COASTER FACEBOOK page - with past ride Colson Pics - See you SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - RIDDEN not HIDDEN - Frank *


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 717795



I just heard IT'S BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!!! Nice score Jason @birdzgarage


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 1, 2017)

I'll be there. I'm in town!


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 1, 2017)

My colson rat


----------



## sarmis (Dec 2, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> I'll be there. I'm in town!
> 
> View attachment 717869




This has haunted me for years ,

I would like a Colson with my Molson

Ha ha 

Now try to get that out of your head. 

s


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2017)

sarmis said:


> This has haunted me for years ,
> 
> I would like a Colson with my Molson
> 
> ...



Hey Sarmis! Are we gonna see something really special at the ride tomorrow???


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2017)

All lined up and ready to roll! See you there!!!


----------



## sarmis (Dec 2, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey Sarmis! Are we gonna see something really special at the ride tomorrow???




Not this time Fordmike,

whenever my Commander is done
then we can revisit the Gathering of Colsons ?!?
The Commander restoration timeline is out of my hands. 

Have fun guys !

s


----------



## mrg (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2017)

Let's go let's go!!!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 3, 2017)

where the pics at yo


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## mrg (Dec 3, 2017)

A good turnout for the CCColson ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 4, 2017)

Some pics


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 4, 2017)

Few more


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2017)

Another EPIC Colson Ride!!! Thanks to all who brought their Colsons to share with us!!! A record-breaking 21! Be sure to join us again next year!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 4, 2017)

Fantastic turnout thank you for all the pictures! Can't wait to get my first Colson...


----------

